

Microsoft Kills Linq to SQL - dant
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2008/10/31/microsoft-kills-linq-to-sql.aspx

======
jaycee
This article is pretty well linkbait. Following up to the actual post by the
MS team reveals Linq to SQL isn't being killed--they're just choosing Linq to
Entities as their preferred solution.

"We are listening to customers regarding LINQ to SQL and will continue to
evolve the product based on feedback we receive from the community as well,"
is not remotely the same as killing Linq to SQL.

------
Tamerlin
This reminds me of the furor that came up when some bozo claimed that MS was
dropping OpenGL support in Vista, when in fact all they were doing was
retooling their driver architecture... there was a tremendous amount of
misinformation about that floating around, and naturally most people just
gravitated toward the anti-MS version without bothering to find out whether or
not there was any truth behind it.

------
giardini
That's what happens when you buy into a proprietary technology. The
proprietors can change it as they wish.

At least in open source you can fork the project.

~~~
hapless
Mono actually has a plug-compatible Linq to SQL, AND it has its own DB
drivers.

Even if you were so hopelessly dependent on Linq to SQL that you couldn't
trivially port to Microsoft's newer persistence solution, you're still not up
a creek.

